# So I'm sick of the bugs with the Bionic dock...



## phoenixus (Jun 29, 2011)

The issue of the home button no longer responding was supposed to be fixed with the 902 update, but it wasn't. I have the same problems with the stupid dock app locking up and i have to press back constantly to get back to a home screen.

Is it possible to put the AOSP dock app on my phone and have the Bionic dock recognize it? I'm assuming a root user and push it since I think ti's a system app but will it load up by default or does it need some AOSP code?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

You could try renaming the Blur dock app "whatever it's named".apk.bak and adb push the AOSP one (would need to be from a GB AOSP ROM though).


----------

